

Google To Buy Mobile Loyalty Card Startup Punchd - seto28
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/08/google-to-buy-mobile-loyalty-card-startup-punchd/

======
davidu
The company says "NO" on Twitter:
<https://twitter.com/#!/punchd/status/89450652601819136>

~~~
thankuz
Well, technically it says, "have NOT been" as opposed to "are not going to
be". Doesn't mean they aren't "talking" about a potential acquisition.

But, a status post like that does lead one to believe they are neither talking
about, nor have been acquired.

Or, maybe they're just trying some reverse psychology, who really knows other
than the parties involved! ;)

------
seto28
This seems to be the first company from the 500 Startups accelerator program
to be acquired. Other companies from the 500 Startups seed fund have
previously been acquired, like BackType and CardMunch.

------
geekfactor
_It’s been a great week for 500 Startups, which has now sold a company to
Twitter (BackType), LinkedIn (CardMunch) and Google._

Isn't the CardMunch deal months old?

